# Small Plants



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

What are some good plants that stay small, like under 3"x3" and stand up to dart frogs?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been thinking about growing some aquarium plants in my tank like hc or glosso as my foreground...if the foreground is what your thinking about


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You can find some mini violets that stay small and hold up well


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bonnie Lorraine has a selection of minis.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Can someone name a few? I don't want them so small they are moss like, but some good foreground stuff in the 2" to 3" range, easy to grow care free, etc.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out Anubias nana, it's an aquatic plant often sold in aquarium stores but it does really well for me in viv conditions. I also have some Cryptocoryne parva in there that's doing well but not really putting out much growth and might get trampled by larger frogs.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pilea depressa and glauca both stay small. Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica' is small, and I have another Pep. without an ID that is SUPER small, largest leaf is smaller than an eraser on a pencil. Several of the Selaginella species stay low to the ground, one that comes to mind that I use a bit is unicata which has nice coloring IMO. Ficus quercifolia and sp. Panama are both smaller and slower growing than the typical pumila as well.

I have all of these for sale, but shipping is iffy, but Bonnie should have most if not all of them as well.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Cryptocoryne parva
Looks interesting. Are there others similar to this? Anyone have it in WI so shipping is less of an issue?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I have a bunch of small plants. I think it is a 40 minute drive up 26.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Micro Mini Sinningia TREVA McDANIELS. That looks really cool too. Have those by chance?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have one micro mini... it brings small plant to a new definition in my book. I need tweezers to transplant it.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

You have a picture of this plant?


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Ordered on of these, seemed neat:

Sinningia sp. 'Rio das Piedras' Micro-Mini ! LIMITED OFFERING!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

BrianWI said:


> Ordered on of these, seemed neat:
> 
> Sinningia sp. 'Rio das Piedras' Micro-Mini ! LIMITED OFFERING!


That is the one I have. That picture makes it look larger than it is IMO, largest adult leaves are MAYBE the size of a dime. Also, if you want a pic of the flower, get it fast, they only last a day or two. Great plant though, seems to be thriving for me, plan on having some at Frog Day.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

BrianWI said:


> Ordered on of these, seemed neat:
> 
> Sinningia sp. 'Rio das Piedras' Micro-Mini ! LIMITED OFFERING!


That's the only flowering plant I have that seems to be doing well. Thriving, really. It is really tiny, has very cool leaves and cute flowers.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

How does it stand up to frogs stepping on it? How did you plsnt it? I have spaghnum moss topping, will it live in that or do I need to get it deeper into the substrate?


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

To high of moisture, as well as water sitting on the leaves of this plant will melt it away in no time. If you keep it kind of dry it grows like a weed, but people are wrong about the size. It depends on the phenotype you are growing. I have some of this (from the same seed pod) that the adult plants are only about the size of an earaser, and then I have some (also from the same seed pod, just different phenotype) that get rather large. I have one at the moment that has 2 inch long leaves, and the plant is about as big around as a baseball.  The vary a lot, spread like crazy and will grow literally hundreds more (they are real good self seeders) if they are in the right conditions. I do not recommend planting this plant in the foreground of the tank (yes anyhing other than a thumbnail will trample this plant, its stems are very very delicate) as it is an epiphyte. It needs to be planted in the back wall in a place that stays a little drier, something kind of out of the range of the mister. I love this little plant though once you get the hang of it then you will also love it. When you recieve it from black jungle, I would go ahead and pull any tiny babies around the plant, and plant them by themselves. That way if something happens to the mother plant then you will have the babies (dont put the babies in your tank hang onto them as backup new mother colonies). If I can answer any more questions or get pics for you or anything let me know. One of my favorite plants.
Will


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

It is in with auratus who I have never seen near it... I would guess tincs would destroy it.

It is still in the container from black jungle, when I transplant though though, very VERY carefully repot them in ABG. I think it would live on top of the sphagnum as long as you keep it moist. You may want to experiment though.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

wohlerswi

So, without frogs, they grow ok in substrate?

I will have azureus in this tank, a small terrarium, so maybe I will put it on the back styrofam wall.

Do you have ideas on proper mounting? Just bare, or should I have something around the root?


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldnt put in directly into the substrate with or without frogs. It just doesnt like to be moist all the time, and the ground floor will be. I always just take it (with the tiny roots wrapped in spag. or other moss) and just gently push it into a pocket in the backwall, or plant it directly into a nice pocket on the wall. You can have it planted in substrate in your wall, as long as you dont water it often. And as the previous poster was wondering, you can actually take the babies and just lay them upright on top of the moss. The will shoot roots down from there. They like it real humid but do not like to be directly wet. Anything else just let me know.
thanks
Will


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I took some pictures recently and posted them here (shameless plug): http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/72154-my-frogs-skinny-pics.html

Mine wasn't doing well planted in the substrate, in fact it almost completely died off. I pulled it out of the dirt, put a smooth stone in the hole it was in, then put the plant on top of the stone with some sphag kind of laying around it. There's some java moss that's taking over nearby as well. It's doing fantastic now, as are the couple of clippings I laid nearby that are also just sitting on a moist surface (moss or GS covered in coco fiber).
As for frogs, it's in with a couple dwarf guyana tinc's but I've never seen them anywhere near it. In fact, I've never seen them anywhere to the right of the coco-hut so I can't comment on that.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

try espicia they are short and creep around with runners, plus they have fabulous flowers.


----------

